# Thinking of joining RCI for DVC



## kaylasmom97 (Oct 28, 2013)

We have been II members for over 15  years with out any issues we are able to trade where we want, when we want. We own a 2 BR at Cliffs Club in Hawaii they are not on points for RCI.   We also own DVC.  We are getting light on our DVC points since we pulled ahead for this year.  I was thinking of depositing my Cliffs Club in RCI so I could get DVC in late June. We have to go to a volleyball tournament in Orlando.  What are my chances for a June with a my Hawaii unit?  Thanks so much!


----------



## jdunn1 (Oct 28, 2013)

If you are talking about June 2014, you had better get your ongoing search in right now.  June deposits will happen in a week or two.  You will also likely need close to 50 tpus and maybe closer to 60 for a two bedroom.  You may not need quite that many tpus but if May deposits are going for 42 tpus right now then it goes to reason June will be higher since that is summer and school break begins.  

Just call Rci and see how many points you will get for your deposit.  You will need at least 45 tpus is my guess for a two bedroom.  Good luck.




kaylasmom97 said:


> We have been II members for over 15  years with out any issues we are able to trade where we want, when we want. We own a 2 BR at Cliffs Club in Hawaii they are not on points for RCI.   We also own DVC.  We are getting light on our DVC points since we pulled ahead for this year.  I was thinking of depositing my Cliffs Club in RCI so I could get DVC in late June. We have to go to a volleyball tournament in Orlando.  What are my chances for a June with a my Hawaii unit?  Thanks so much!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 28, 2013)

I got May reservation about 3 weeks ago.

As for your Hawaii unit -- RCI is NOT like II --> as a Like for a Like trading preference. It is ALL about the number - further out (like 10 months) gets you more TPU (trading Points Unit (like 35, 41, 15, 7 -- or Points Lite)  to keep it separate from the older RCI POINTS systems (all the values in in the thousands, 66,000, 34,500, 34,000).

Someone might be able to tell you what the TPU value is for your week before you pay a membership fee to RCI and be an UNHAPPY camper.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 28, 2013)

Why not trade into a Marriott through II?  The exchange fee is about $35 less than II, you already belong to II and won't have to join a new exchange company, you won't have to pay $95 to DVC for the privilege of exchanging in, and you will love the Marriott resorts.  If you don't get that exchange to DVC, what a terrible waste of money to join RCI.

We love all of the Marriott resorts and would take any of them.  We enjoy the flexibility of having a car, and we don't care to eat the parks for every meal.


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you for the replies!  

We were thinking about Marriott too, but we have friends that are staying DVC and wanted to be near them.  

I didn't know I could RCI to find out what my week would be worth.  I will try calling tomorrow.  I don't have next years week scheduled yet, I can't until November.  I better get on the ball if June's weeks will be deposited soon.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 28, 2013)

The problem with owning on Kauai is that RCI has a lot of Kauai deposits, and because they have a lot of inventory, you won't get more than 35 TPU's for your deposit, and that is only for Christmas and New Year's weeks.  

These are not guesses; I actually checked the deposit calculator.  Also, RCI will not call your 2 bedroom a 2 bedroom, because the 2 bedrooms at Cliffs are lofts, and that means a lack of privacy for that second bedroom, so they call it a 1 bed sleeps 6. 

Some February dates are worth 28 TPU's, and some summer are worth 27, but really, there are no weeks worth anywhere near what you need for a 2 bed summer DVC.  Those are going to be at least 50.  

This is why people who own Kauai don't want to deposit into RCI.


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Oct 28, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The problem with owning on Kauai is that RCI has a lot of Kauai deposits, and because they have a lot of inventory, you won't get more than 35 TPU's for your deposit, and that is only for Christmas and New Year's weeks.
> 
> These are not guesses; I actually checked the deposit calculator.  Also, RCI will not call your 2 bedroom a 2 bedroom, because the 2 bedrooms at Cliffs are lofts, and that means a lack of privacy for that second bedroom, so they call it a 1 bed sleeps 6.
> 
> ...



Thank you for checking!  It really burst my bubble  LOL..  
Are there 1BR's that are less than the 50?  

I'm trying to learn about the RCI way on these boards.  It's confusing!  No wonder I like II.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 28, 2013)

1 bedrooms are usually just a few points less than the 2 bedrooms.  Maybe 44 or 46, if the 2 bedrooms are 50.  I expect late June to be more than 50, and probably more like 58 or 60.

There are resorts that equal DVC in trading power with lower MF's than Hawaii.  Also, you would be shocked at how valuable an average Maui resort with a lockoff feature will get in RCI.  Whale season is very valuable on Maui, but Maui is not common to see on RCI, so it's all based on demand.  Kauai inventory is abundant in RCI, and so the value is reflected in the trading power.

I love the trading power I enjoy with RCI, but I also belong to II, and my favorite resorts for Disneyworld with just the two of us are always the Marriott resorts.  There is something  very special about Marriott's Cypress Harbour for me.  Bonnet Creek is something you might be able to get through RCI with less points.  Not sure, but I wouldn't join RCI to attempt it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 29, 2013)

It sounds like a fairly expensive proposition to me.  Hawaii MFs are fairly expensive, and as Cindy said, Kauai weeks aren't valued all that high.  You would probably need two weeks (so two MFs) plus a combine fee, plus the annual membership fee, plus the exchange fee, plus Disney's fee to get into a DVC unit through RCI.  If your MFs are $1000/year, that's 1000+1000+109+89+199+95, or almost $2500 for a week.

If you are just doing it this one time, or infrequently, I would suggest renting from a DVC owner.

If you plan on going frequently, I would suggest finding a better trader (something with $/TPU in the $10 range) to use on RCI.  That makes your cost for DVC exchanges well under $1000/week.


----------



## moxiedrinker (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, this is a very timely thread for me as I was just about to pose the same questions.  I'm new to TUG so please forgive my ignorance.  I currently own one week at The Cove in Yarmouth MA, currently not in any exchange as I have been renting for a couple of years.  

I have family that are DVC members at SSR and for the past few years they have been accumulating enough points to bring us along every other year but as the family grows we are approaching the point where that won't work.

I've been trying to determine whether or not it would make sense for me to become an RCI member and deposit my week(s) (yes, it would be weeks - not points as I never converted) to have enough TPUs to trade into DVC.  From what I can see so far I think that it might be the way to go but if anyone can give me some insight I'd appreciate it.

Some background info: my current MF is $536 annually.  It is a fixed annual unit, WK32 on Cape Cod.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2013)

If your week is a 1 bedroom, it's worth 32 points or 33 points for week 32, Cove at Yarmouth, resort code 1968.  The difference in the points, 32 or 33, seems to be dependent on unit #.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2013)

Just an FYI, Kahana Falls 2 bed lockoffs, depositing each side, week 7, 50 TPU's for the 1 bedroom, and 43 for the hotel.  Those are available regularly on eBay, and the sellers are basically giving them away.  When you own one of those, you own Maui, and that's not a bad place to own. 

I have no idea how hard it is to reserve week 7 and deposit.


----------



## moxiedrinker (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  I guess my real question is, in your opinion (experienced TUG members in general) does this idea make sense or is there a better way to do what I am looking to do?


----------



## jdunn1 (Oct 29, 2013)

The best and safest way to trade into DVC is via Worldmark in my oppinion.  Not the cheapest timeshare to buy into but not expensive, either.  Will probably cost about $2,500 total cost for a 6k point contract.  It takes 10k points to get a 2 bedroom DVC unit but you could easily bank or borrow points to cover the difference or rent from an owner.  Worldmark trades via RCI and II so no matter what trade company Disney is with, Worldmark covers you.  If you buy into Worldmark and find it is not for you it is about the easiest timeshare to sell and it holds resale value to if you buy in at today's reslaes prices you will be able to sell tomorrow for the same price you paid, if not a little more.  

Nice thing about Worldmark is you don't have to worry about TPU's or trade power, you just have to have enough Worldmark points for whatever size/season unit you want.  The most a 2 bedroom would cost you, even at disney is 10k credits.  

No doubt you can buy deeded weeks or get them for free and play the TPU game but good luck selling those weeks when you are done with them.  Worldmark is just the safest bet in my oppinion for trading into any RCI resort, especially Disney.

Good luck!


----------



## moxiedrinker (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info but at this point I'm not looking onto buying something to be able to trade with, I just want to see what my options are for what I already own.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2013)

It will take 1-2 of your Cove at Yarmouth weeks to get into DVC, depending on season you want to stay at a Disney resort and the unit size you need.  

You will have to pay the annual membership fee to RCI and there is the $95 to Disney for RCI exchangers, and of course the combine fee of $109 to get to the number of points you would need.  It seems that most of the 2 bedrooms are now a minimum of 44 points.  It's based on demand, so demand is apparently skyrocketing for DVC.  Lack of inventory sitting online is a testament of the demand.  A lot of ongoing searches are getting matches (mine haven't been matching).  

The value is entirely based on your own perspective and your personal desire to trade into DVC.


----------



## moxiedrinker (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, I was planning on banking one week and combining it with a second week since we go once every 2-3 years.  Would you be able to tell me if I become an RCI member will I have visibilty to more DVC options than what is on their main website?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2013)

What is their "main website?"  

I have no idea what you can see, but I can see nearly all of the DVC resorts on various occasions available for exchange.  Villas at Grand Californian is rare; I have never seen Aulani for exchange, just for rent on RCI; and I doubt Villas at Grand Floridian will be available anytime soon.


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 30, 2013)

Keep in mind that DVC is currently contracted with RCI.  That wasn't the case just a few years ago.  I'm not sure when the current contract expires, but there is always the chance that DVC will leave RCI....  I hope not, but you never know.  If you are looking to purchase something in RCI, just to exchange into DVC, just be aware, that DVC can always leave RCI...


----------



## stoler527 (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't discount the idea of trading into marriott instead. The palms resorts are very close to disney.

They are much closer to the main parks than AKV resort. If your friends are at SSR, the palms are very close to them.

We prefer the royal palms, but many people prefer sabal palms.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2013)

Trading into the Marriott resorts near Disneyworld is the best advice on this thread.  Seriously!  The Marriott resorts are a fairly easy trade, even for very prime weeks, and it's a straight across exchange for you. So much cheaper!  

II charges $164 to exchange 
$89 for the first year, multi-year memberships are discounted
No combine fees, no further charges

We love the Marriott resorts, most especially Marriott's Cypress Harbour.  They have Lakeshore Reserve, Harbour Lake, Grande Vista, Sabal Palms, Imperial Palms, and Royal Palms.  All of those are great.  

Compare to RCI:
$89 membership
$199 exchange fee
$109 to combine your two weeks to get enough TPU's
$95 to Disney for exchanging into a Disney resort

The difference will pay for the rental car.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 30, 2013)

moxiedrinker said:


> Well, this is a very timely thread for me as I was just about to pose the same questions.  I'm new to TUG so please forgive my ignorance.  I currently own one week at The Cove in Yarmouth MA, currently not in any exchange as I have been renting for a couple of years.
> 
> I have family that are DVC members at SSR and for the past few years they have been accumulating enough points to bring us along every other year but as the family grows we are approaching the point where that won't work.
> 
> ...



I believe that is a prime summer week in the Cape. If so the RCI Points value will be very close to (or even be) the maximum 60 they grant.  You's be able to get virtually anything in the RCI system with what you get for a prime, fixed, Cape Cod summer week.  The problem is working a good deal to get converted to points. Although it only costs $299 from RCI the last I heard the group handling the conversions was asking around $2900.  Maybe you can work a deal...


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 30, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It will take 1-2 of your Cove at Yarmouth weeks to get into DVC, depending on season you want to stay at a Disney resort and the unit size you need.
> 
> You will have to pay the annual membership fee to RCI and there is the $95 to Disney for RCI exchangers, and of course the combine fee of $109 to get to the number of points you would need.  It seems that most of the 2 bedrooms are now a minimum of 44 points.  It's based on demand, so demand is apparently skyrocketing for DVC.  Lack of inventory sitting online is a testament of the demand.  A lot of ongoing searches are getting matches (mine haven't been matching).
> 
> The value is entirely based on your own perspective and your personal desire to trade into DVC.



Fixed summer weeks at the Cove can bring the maximum 60 TPU's from RCI Points. You can't do any better.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 30, 2013)

Just adding a couple of small comments regarding trading into DVC via RCI while attempting to match calendars with family and friends who own/book DVC directly:

* RCI Exchanges are likely to run 7 nights with arrival on a Friday, a Saturday or a Sunday. Your DVC family and friends might wish to start their vacation on a Wed or Thurs for better airfare.  This disconnect might create a bit of coordination stress?

* RCI Exchanges might not be offered for the exact week your DVC family and friends were hoping to travel.  While we see most weeks of the year at the various DVC WDW properties -- it is possible that the one specific week your family/friends wish to travel has limited availability through RCI.  

* DVC owners have some flexibility regarding canceling or changing their plans.  Plans booked via RCI are much less flexible.  The possibility of future changes might be another source of coordination stress.

Sorry to bring 'bad news' to the table.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Fixed summer weeks at the Cove can bring the maximum 60 TPU's from RCI Points. You can't do any better.



I checked the RCI deposit calculator for a 1 bedroom at Cove at Yarmouth, and fixed week 32 only got 32 or 33, depending on unit #.  

She didn't say what unit type or unit #, so I couldn't look at specifics.  If she owns a 2 bedroom, I didn't see a unit # of a 2 bedroom.  

Myrtle Beach weeks took a major hit in trading power recently, and maybe it was across the board.  DVC is way up in trading power.  It's really tough to keep chasing for DVC.  I hope they (DVC) go back to II myself.


----------



## jmpellet (Oct 31, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I checked the RCI deposit calculator for a 1 bedroom at Cove at Yarmouth, and fixed week 32 only got 32 or 33, depending on unit #.
> 
> She didn't say what unit type or unit #, so I couldn't look at specifics.  If she owns a 2 bedroom, I didn't see a unit # of a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Myrtle Beach weeks took a major hit in trading power recently, and maybe it was across the board.  DVC is way up in trading power.  It's really tough to keep chasing for DVC.  I hope they (DVC) go back to II myself.



I have a friend that has been unhappy that her Cover week (34) has dropped considerably during the last couple years.  I think she had 44 TPU and its now down to 34 or 32.  My Pier 7 (nearby on the cape) and week 33 has remained at 34 since I got it in 2009.  My mf is only $365.

I'm also considering DVC as a guarantee as it seems like the TPU required has increased sharply in the last few months.  Trend or permanent -- who knows...


----------



## rhonda (Oct 31, 2013)

jmpellet said:


> I'm also considering DVC as a guarantee as it seems like the TPU required has increased sharply in the last few months.  Trend or permanent -- who knows...


That is a popular position!  While we trade into DVC nearly every year we also own DVC points.  The points are either a "backup" in case the exchange request fails or used to "shape" the reservation dates adding nights on either side of the exchange to fit our travel plans.  Works great!


----------

